# Which Binding?



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

What board do you plan to mount them on? I have a couple of pairs of Cartels and they pair up nicely with the Grail boots you just bought. The Cobrasharks are also nice but more of a park binding. The Custom and Freestyle are low-end and I'm not familiar with the Cloak.

I rode a lot of different bindings this season but kept going back to the Cartel.


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

I currently have a 2008 Gnu wide board i plan on mounting them on, and then later as i get better will change the board.

I picked up the board for very cheap, so was a steal and the reason i took it,


----------



## marlo_df (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey Ric

I've been looking at the possibility of getting gear from the UK, as it is frustrating being limited to what have here in SA. It also seems that many of the US based online stores don't ship to SA. Which shops have you looked at in SA?

Where did you get your board?


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

Well at this point on the only shop that has a reasonable amount of gear to choose from is Gone Skiing,

I got the board secondhand from a dude on Bid or Buy, 

Yeah i should have bought gear when i was in Cervinia, so much to choose from and the prices were not bad when i looked around compared to the SA prices.

Where you based? Town?


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have no complaints on my Cartels. Great bindings, and I just bought another pair for my next board since they were on sale for $149.00. 

I also like Ride Deltas.


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, i think based on what is available i am going to go for the Cartels.


----------



## marlo_df (Apr 20, 2011)

RicSA said:


> Well at this point on the only shop that has a reasonable amount of gear to choose from is Gone Skiing,
> 
> I got the board secondhand from a dude on Bid or Buy,
> 
> ...


I am from Ladysmith in KZN. I also regret not getting gear soon after I started boarding, I've spent so much on rentals, I could've already had a complete set of gear.

Gone skiing now has a better selection than before(believe it or not), hopefully they have better informed staff as well.

There is a shop in Durban called Mega Ski, maybe give them a call to see what they have. I'll be going there in 2 weeks time.


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

Lekker man,

Will went to get some bindings the weekend, they only had white cartels and no blacks ones, i want black as the white looks girly, then opted for Cobrashark and there was only one in teh shop, they couldnt find the other one. :dunno:

So i am still without bindings.

Do you board / ski at Afriski in Lesotho or do you do the overseas thing every year?

I really enjoyed Cervinia this year, it was awesome with more slopes than one would be able to cover in a week....


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Who gives a crap if they're white? I would use bright pink bindings if it was all I could get.


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

Qball said:


> Who gives a crap if they're white? I would use bright pink bindings if it was all I could get.


Well if the reason being is that they are waiting for new stock, so i still have time to get black ones prior to the weekend we have booked in June, but yeah if the stock don't come in before the weekend we off to Afri Ski then i will take the white ones.


----------



## marlo_df (Apr 20, 2011)

RicSA said:


> Lekker man,
> 
> Will went to get some bindings the weekend, they only had white cartels and no blacks ones, i want black as the white looks girly, then opted for Cobrashark and there was only one in teh shop, they couldnt find the other one. :dunno:
> 
> ...


I don't think white ones would look bad.

I boarded at Tiffendell (Eastern Cape) in 2007, then did Austria in 2008. In 2009 and 2010 we went to Afriski, I also tried skiing in 2010 when my girlfriend changed from boarding to skiing, I still prefer boarding. I'm hoping to go overseas 2011/2012. After having been in Austria, Afriski was laughable, but better than not boarding at all.

Which dates in June have you booked? Do you have accomodation at Afriski? We have a group of 10 going in August. I am also looking at going some other time before then with other friends.


----------



## SeEn (Apr 11, 2011)

to marlo and ric 
i'm also from sa and i imported some gear for quite cheap i bought from eternalsnow and buysnow both obviously ship to sa and both have good deals i got a ride dh 2.5, nitrane bindings and tm two 32's all for about R6000 with shipping so look on these sites they have tons of good stuff unlike gone sking with limited goods.
when u both in afi ski this season i'm going a few times.


----------



## marlo_df (Apr 20, 2011)

SeEn said:


> to marlo and ric
> i'm also from sa and i imported some gear for quite cheap i bought from eternalsnow and buysnow both obviously ship to sa and both have good deals i got a ride dh 2.5, nitrane bindings and tm two 32's all for about R6000 with shipping so look on these sites they have tons of good stuff unlike gone sking with limited goods.
> when u both in afi ski this season i'm going a few times.


Nice to "meet" you SeEn. Thanks for the heads up, I was looking at the possibility of getting gear from the UK, but will check those you've mentioned.

I'll be at Afriski on 11-14 August, looking at possibly July and if possible before then, when the snow is good.

Where do you stay when you go up there?


----------



## SeEn (Apr 11, 2011)

yea definitely take a look at those sites. I live in johannesburg hey and you? 

going down last weekend in june then the middle 2 weekends in july, wanted august but it was fully booked already. there is a snowflex slope in jhb which is also quite cool i go there alot to.


----------



## marlo_df (Apr 20, 2011)

SeEn said:


> yea definitely take a look at those sites. I live in johannesburg hey and you?
> 
> going down last weekend in june then the middle 2 weekends in july, wanted august but it was fully booked already. there is a snowflex slope in jhb which is also quite cool i go there alot to.


I'm in Ladysmith, KZN. Do you stay at Afriski when you go there? Or do you stay somewhere else. August was the only time we could get accomodation at Afriski. I've tried Oxbow lodge,they're also booked on the dates I asked for accomodation. I normally stay just outside Fouriesburg and drive through everyday, but it's somewhat tiring.


----------



## SeEn (Apr 11, 2011)

oh okay cool. yea i always stay there cause the drive up the mountain is a mission there is also ski club which u can stay at but u have to be a maulti member so not easy to organise


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice SA chat going here.:thumbsup:

I will be at Afriski the weekend of the 16 June, staying at Oxbo as Afriski is fully booked.

Seen what slope or whatever you referring to in Jhb?

Nice meeting up here on the forum.


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

SeEn said:


> to marlo and ric
> i'm also from sa and i imported some gear for quite cheap i bought from eternalsnow and buysnow both obviously ship to sa and both have good deals i got a ride dh 2.5, nitrane bindings and tm two 32's all for about R6000 with shipping so look on these sites they have tons of good stuff unlike gone sking with limited goods.
> when u both in afi ski this season i'm going a few times.


Did they actually have no issue in shipping a board to SA?

And then, how long from order to get your stuff in SA?


----------



## SeEn (Apr 11, 2011)

ha ha yea i thought i was the only south afican reading this forum good meeting you. 

i've stayed at ox bow before as well at least thats quite close to afri ski. The slope in JHB is a snowflex one its in fourways it not big at all and its only open for snowboarding on thurday nights. but it has a kicker and soon a rail but the are going to epand apparenty they want to build one in gateway.

yea they were both very good i got the borads from buy snow though but both said they would ship boards to sa. When i ordered from eternal snow it took about 2 weeks but thats because its usps but buy snow was fed ex and it took a week but was obviuosly a bit more costly on the shipping.

if you go the usps route then you just have to get a local traking number when it gets to sa to make sure it doesn't go missing. I found shipping all my gear was a bit of a mission but i ended up paying less and got what i wanted.


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks, will definitely keep them in mind as it irritates me beyond belief to not being able to get what i want.


----------



## SeEn (Apr 11, 2011)

yea me too. and the best thing is they having good sales so most of the shipping expence is covered essentialy by the discount you get.

hope u come right if u need help just let me know


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

Great, will do.

How long you been boarding for?


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

marlo_df said:


> I don't think white ones would look bad.
> 
> , then did Austria in 2008


Which resort did you go to in Austria? 

How did you find Austria and the general cost in terms of accommodation, meals etc?

I am planning a trip for March next year and i am between Cervinia and Austria.


----------



## marlo_df (Apr 20, 2011)

Myself and my cousin went on a Contiki ski tour, you can check it out on their website, we stayed in the town of Hopfgarten, where you have access to Austria's largest ski domain(I think), Skiwelt. We opted for the package including all meals(breakfast and dinner), excepting 2 nights' dinner. I found drinks/meals on the slopes to be rather affordable. I also really liked the Austrian atmosphere. I have even considered going there again, but also want to experience what France or Italy have to offer.


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

Cool, thanks for teh feedback, i am looking at Neustift - Stubai Valley - Austria or then alternatively back to Cervinia, 

Been to France a few times, and find it extremely expensive, but never skiing so not sure what the prices at the French resorts will be.....And i find the people not to friendly and helpful there either.


----------



## SeEn (Apr 11, 2011)

i've been boarding for about 4 years i worked a season in the states about 4 years ago then i didn't board until last year agin at afiski. i'm also thinking either austria or possibly canada for a month at the end of the year but got to look at costs.

And you


----------



## marlo_df (Apr 20, 2011)

I've been to France as well(not for skiing), you're right it is rather expensive, the people are interesting and different. My Aunt and Uncle went to France in february, I was invited to along, it would have cost about 1000 GBP for the week, so didn't seem too bad, he did the booking through a UK based tour company. The nice thing was that it's in the Trois Vallees, about 600km of slopes.

On a Price vs slope scale France is excellent value for money, it's just that it costs a bit more.

When you went to Italy/Switzerland, where did you find the resort and who did you book through?


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

Seen, you not the guy i bought the Gnu board from? 

I am new to boarding, Afriski in June will be my first boarding session, been skiing and now busy with baording lessons.

Marlo, 

If you check flights via Airfrance, you will see flying to Paris France, and flying to Paris France and then onto Milan beiang actually cheaper than just to France.

Stayed in Cervinia, you can take lifts up all the way and ski right into Zermatt, Switzerland and then get back to Italy on the lifts, so Cervinia offers nice local village feel, which is not to expensive and you have access to slopes for all levels and as mentioned to Zermatt. 

Hotels are affordable on a week basis and depneding on the time, you looking at E320 - E450 per week per person incl breakfeast....

The Dragon in Cervinia is the place to have you drink at the end of the day, great vibe.


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok, 

The general feeling was Cartels above Cobra Shart as the sharks are more a park binding, 

Our local shop has a pair of sharks in stock now, would i be stupid to buy the sharks for slope baording based on the fact that as per the feedback from you guys in the know on the forum that they are actually a park binding?

Please help....


----------



## SeEn (Apr 11, 2011)

Nope not the guy who sold u the gnu what gnu did u get though i also have a gnu though i got the street series but ended up getting forum shaka bindings which in my opinion are kak they very heavy.


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

No idea what Gnu it is, cant seem to see any model or anything on it...

Any views on the corba shark vs. cartel bindings? Can get sharks now but have to wait for cartels.


----------



## SeEn (Apr 11, 2011)

personally i dont like wing backs so id go for the cartels but i've never tried either so i'm just going on pure guessing


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

Damn, my impatient personality tells me buy them and replace when the cartels arrivive in black, or try and be patient, decisions....


----------



## marlo_df (Apr 20, 2011)

Are there any Burton Mission available? From my understanding those are quite a good, popular binding. I'm going to Durban next week, want to go to Mega Ski, could give you feedback if you're patient enough If I don't find anything there I'll be buying online.


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

marlo_df said:


> Are there any Burton Mission available? From my understanding those are quite a good, popular binding. I'm going to Durban next week, want to go to Mega Ski, could give you feedback if you're patient enough If I don't find anything there I'll be buying online.


Patient enough, nope, definitely not! 

Will find out if they have any missions.


----------



## SeEn (Apr 11, 2011)

ha ha i know the feeling thats how i ended up getting the shaka bindings and i regret it so u kinda know your decision already if u going to replace them any way then rather wait and u'll be glad u didn't waste the money. otherwise order online and wait a week or 2 and get any binding u want


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

This again goes to weight.A stiff highback at our weight will act more like a medium flex, medium like soft and the soft well, way too soft.So the Cartels would feel similar to the way a shark feels for a guy who is 170-180 lbs. most likely.Being bigger in snowboarding makes things rather difficult figure at times.


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback SD, 

As per my usual self could not wait any longer and got the sharks, will give them a go on the skideck this week....


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice.Let us know how they ride.I myself am interested in how a softer binding handles guys our size.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

RicSA said:


> Well if the reason being is that they are waiting for new stock, so i still have time to get black ones prior to the weekend we have booked in June, but yeah if the stock don't come in before the weekend we off to Afri Ski then i will take the white ones.


yeah buddy, go with the white ones, so many people rock white bindings, no problem with the colour, it looks sick if you got white bindings, if you dont like the colour, just put the cuff of your pants over the high-back and problem solved. but i guarentee you that when they "do" get their new stock in, it wont be as cheap as those ones if they are on sale. not sure how snowboarding market works in SA scince im in western canada but i know that when the new stuff arrives, unless its the same year and model then it will probs be more expensive, 2012 cartels are more $$ than 2011 cartels, just the way it rolls. Not trying to be a douche or anything but, once again, not sure how it is in SA but in north america new burton products wont be showing up to any dealers until beginning of august at the earliest for average boardshops. so i say get it before its gone, ps, this years cartel is different than next years


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

As i mentoined got the Sharks, and if they don't work out for me i will get teh 2012 Cartels, at least then i dont buy the expensive 2011 Cartels now and 6 months down the line the even more expensive 2012 Cartels.....

Inpatients is a bitch when we don't have a wide selection.


----------



## marlo_df (Apr 20, 2011)

RicSA said:


> As i mentoined got the Sharks, and if they don't work out for me i will get teh 2012 Cartels, at least then i dont buy the expensive 2011 Cartels now and 6 months down the line the even more expensive 2012 Cartels.....
> 
> Inpatients is a bitch when we don't have a wide selection.


RicSA

I went to MegaSki on friday, they didn't have any bindings there, unfortunately they're pretty limited when it comes to equipment. Going to be buying some things online soon.


----------

